# Replacing front rotors



## steve40 (Feb 26, 2014)

On a 13 Cruze, I'm trying to replace the front rotors, I removed the calliper and torx bolt on the rotor. Does anything else need to be removed to get the rotor off? Mine are stuck on pretty good


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sometimes you got to give them a good couple wacks with a dead blow


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I presume you got the 18mm mounting bolts removed from caliper mounting brackets. Other than the one torx bit that should be it. I was going to replace my rotors but could not get the mounting bolts loose.


----------



## steve40 (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got them off, ended up using a puller to break the rust between the rotor and hub. Those were the toughest rotors I've had to pull!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

How many miles?


----------



## steve40 (Feb 26, 2014)

67,000 km's. i was surprised they where that stuck on......i've had cars a lot older where the rotors would fall off


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Put some anti-seize on the hub flange, so it'll be less difficult next time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Put some anti-seize on the hub flange, so it'll be less difficult next time.


I've pounded on rotors for a good hour and broke the whole thing all the way around and had to cut the hub section. Some rotors just hate people. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've always used a torch (even just a propane or MAPP gas one) to heat the rotor between the studs. Don't have to get them really hot, just enough to get some quick thermal expansion of the rotor different from the hub. Then a few whacks with the dead blow and they pop free.


----------

